Ask HN: What is your solution to “follow” other HN users? - triyambakam
======
themodelplumber
I don't do this much, but I do keep an HN-specific text file with among other
things links--like links to profiles I need or want to reference for some
reason. The text editor will handle the link-opening.

Sometimes I use RSS for things, but that's mostly non-HN people. It's almost a
different world. Mainstream tech blogs, TTRPG and wargaming bloggers, deals,
etc. This also requires a lot of active feed organization and updating that I
don't have tons of time for, and I find it's more annoying than using a text
editor.

~~~
toreminddit
I created [https://www.reminddit.com](https://www.reminddit.com), a tool that
is a hybrid of a todo list, journal, and reminder tool for such tasks. It’s
useful to check on content at your own time instead of being locked in to
platform notifications. One feature I like is creating reminder by emailing
bot@bot.reminddit.com.

Often, I am reading on phone and headlines get my attention. Those articles
take too long to read so I just click the share button and forward it to the
bot email with default remind time of 4 days. Oftentimes, the article loses
its charm and I can quickly complete the reminder. Hope you’ll find it useful.

------
rimutaka
For what purpose?

~~~
themodelplumber
For collecting quality sources of third-party information would be my guess? I
could be wrong, but this is a huge part of the HN user psychology and
admittedly a favorite aspect to observe. You can even see arguments about it
between first- and third-party-preferent users ("learn to use your own brain--
think about it first" vs. "why reinvent the wheel--do your googling/research
first").

~~~
rimutaka
Totally. I outsource a lot of my reading choice to others. Would love to
follow someone with a similar reading taste. There must be a product for that.

